# Weruva Canned Food?



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I just did a search on this brand of food. I saw there was a short thread where someone asked about it about a year ago-- I was wondering, does anyone currently feed their dog Weruva canned food?

This is what I am feeding Misto exclusively, rotating the flavors. She absolutely loves it, but is it good for her? It seems hard to trust some of these online websites for true info.

Any opinions are appreciated!!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

I have heard nothing but great things about Weruva. I loved the look of it myself and thought Rudy would take a liking to it but he didn't. From what I have read on here though, many fluffs love it. I think it is a very good quality food.


----------



## revakb2 (Sep 8, 2006)

I have been using it for a couple of weeks. My fluffs love it. I only give them a teaspoon with Earthborn kibble. So far so good.


----------



## The A Team (Dec 1, 2005)

As far as I know, it's a great food!!! Isn't it all human grade???

I bought a can or two a year ago but don't use it anymore.....I think it's because I couldn't get it locally...if I'm remembering correctly.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

Just another suggestions too if Misto ever gets sick of Weruva. Tiki Dog is another really high quality, human grade food. It is similar to Weruva but not as soupy. I liked the Tiki Dog because it comes in smaller cans similar in size to cat food cans. For dogs that don't eat very much it's great because they can go through one can per meal (or two) so no more throwing canned food away because it's been sitting in the fridge. 

Here is their website: Tiki Dog (just for fun, look at the website and pretend it's not made for dogs. Doesn't it look yummy!?)



The A Team said:


> As far as I know, it's a great food!!! Isn't it all human grade???
> 
> I bought a can or two a year ago but don't use it anymore.....I think it's because I couldn't get it locally...if I'm remembering correctly.


It is human grade and actually looks like something a human would eat!


----------



## Tanner's Mom (May 27, 2005)

Mine loved it. But with 7 and the cost over $3.00/can it got right pricey. I was feeding them the Paw Lickin' Chicken and it occurred to me I could boil a whole chicken and save a lot of money. So that's what I'm doing now.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

Weruva is one of the best canned foods available.
This is the only food I am feeding right now. Just Weruva 2x a day. My malt looooves it so much. Once in a while I will buy a can of Nature's Variety or Blue but honestly Weruva is such a good food I prefer to feed only Weruva. I am very picky and have done tons of research on every single brand and I chose Weruva. It is made with white meat and has alot of moisture which is very good for their kidneys.
I pay $3.59 canadian a can and it last me for 3 days in the fridge. So I get 6 meals out of that one can but sometimes I will add my own fish or veg as well.


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the piece of mind everyone! Especially *poochie2*, since you did so much research :wub:. I am glad to hear it is good. I was worried maybe there was too much fat or protein for her small size. *The A Team*, so does human grade=good for our dogs? 

Thanks for the recommendation *RudyRoo*, I will definitely look into TikiDog! She really loves the Weruva, so for now I will just keep rotating the flavors she loves. A small can lasts her about 6 meals (3 days). Is that too long in the refrigerator?

*Tanner's Mom*, I guess I am getting lucky at my local store, because 6 cans is $10. So I can feed Misto for less than $20 per month-- I guess I think that is a good deal considering I don't have to cook anything :HistericalSmiley:

*revakb2*, good to know it works if I ever mix with kibble.. Misto refuses to eat kibble, so for now I am only giving her the Weruva. I suppose I could try mixing though!


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks for the recommendation *RudyRoo*, I will definitely look into TikiDog! She really loves the Weruva, so for now I will just keep rotating the flavors she loves. *A small can lasts her about 6 meals (3 days). Is that too long in the refrigerator?*


That is a good question. I once read (although I don't know where) that it should not be in the fridge open longer than 3 days. I always get weird about leaving it in there any longer than that, which is why I was so excited about the Tiki Dog X-small cans (but of course my picky boy would not touch it :angry. The best way to find out that kind-of question is to just give the company a call! Here's Weruva's customer care #: 1-800-776-5262


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

Weruva is a great brand and I would stick with it if it works for you. The only note I would make is that most of the varieties contain chicken as one of the proteins even if it sounds like a particular variety wouldn't have chicken in it, but if your baby doesn't develop a poultry allergy or if you aren't concerned about rotating proteins, then it's nothing to think about. 

I do prefer to rotate proteins as I feel that it is important for dogs (just like humans) to get protein and other nutrients from more than one source of meat. I am going to be feeding Party Animal Organics canned soon since they have a lot of different protein choices. I would have chosen Weruva if they had more proteins to choose from.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks for the piece of mind everyone! Especially *poochie2*, since you did so much research :wub:. I am glad to hear it is good. I was worried maybe there was too much fat or protein for her small size. *The A Team*, so does human grade=good for our dogs?
> 
> Thanks for the recommendation *RudyRoo*, I will definitely look into TikiDog! She really loves the Weruva, so for now I will just keep rotating the flavors she loves. A small can lasts her about 6 meals (3 days). Is that too long in the refrigerator?
> 
> ...


Canned food shouldn't be kept longer than 3 days in the refrigerator, and that is only if you remove it from the can and into a sealed container. If you leave it in the can, bacteria, chemicals, etc can leech from the can and contaminate the food. I like to separate each meal out into a separate container right when I open up the can. BPA-free plastic Glad/Ziplock/Rubbermaid containers work great (I use the 1 cup size), or you can use the 1 cup Pyrex glass containers with lids. It makes it really easy when portions are measured out and ready to go...especially in the morning!


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

Thanks for the info *RudyRoo*! I will give them a call tomorrow and report back. :thumbsup:

Good to know *LJSquishy*! She doesn't seem to have a chicken allergy, she actually can't get enough of chicken flavored anything, after her first love, peanut butter 

So for the cans, is the bacteria an issue even if you use one of those plastic can tops? I definitely won't use a can past 3 days then.

Since I am not a cook, I really like that the Weruva already has mixed Chicken, Beef, Carrots, Peas, Pumpkin, etc. into the mix so I don't have to buy and make everything separately. Maybe I'll expand to their other flavors like Duck and Salmon I think. Actually it'll probably help her delicate stomach that chicken is a common ingredient.


----------



## LJSquishy (Feb 27, 2008)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> Thanks for the info *RudyRoo*! I will give them a call tomorrow and report back. :thumbsup:
> 
> Good to know *LJSquishy*! She doesn't seem to have a chicken allergy, she actually can't get enough of chicken flavored anything, after her first love, peanut butter
> 
> ...


Yeah, you will want to ditch the plastic lids that pop onto the cans and just spoon the remaining food out into a separate container. I can't say for sure that the lids are dangerous to use, but my own opinion is that they are not very air tight (since they are one-size fits all lids) and I would still worry about the metals from the can contaminating the food. I would feel much more comfortable just transferring the food to a food-safe container.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

I think it is great advice to not keep the cans in the fridge for more than 3 days. As I said I keep mine in the fridge 3 days max...... sometimes even 2 days and the great thing is WERUVA cans are the only canned food out there that are BPA free. Awesome! So u don't have to worry about it being in the can. Personally I have been using the plastic blue lids for 3 years to cover the food and they are amazing. I Highly reccomend that ! I'd be more worried to leave it in plastic than a BPA free can. IMO

I am glad I am able to get six meals out of that one can but for example yesterday I added fresh cooked salmon to go with it.

Someone mentioned rotating proteins. What you can do is feed Weruva and then just once in awhile just buy maybe a lamb, or beef variety of another brand.

Oh and have u smelled how good the Weruva is.......smells like home cooking:thumbsup:


----------



## LamborghiniGirl (Apr 16, 2009)

I know! Add some chicken stock and it looks like a stew I would eat :HistericalSmiley:

I guess that was my concern-- that it looked *too* good, and that maybe it was too fatty or something. But this discussion has put my mind at ease. Especially since it is helping her gain some weight before the spay next month, I will stick with Weruva.

When I met with the vet yesterday, her only concern was that an all-wet food diet could be bad for her teeth (I guess kibble helps clean the teeth?). So maybe I'll step up my teeth-brushing game to compensate.


----------



## poochie2 (Jan 14, 2010)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I know! Add some chicken stock and it looks like a stew I would eat :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I guess that was my concern-- that it looked *too* good, and that maybe it was too fatty or something. But this discussion has put my mind at ease. Especially since it is helping her gain some weight before the spay next month, I will stick with Weruva.
> 
> When I met with the vet yesterday, her only concern was that an all-wet food diet could be bad for her teeth (I guess kibble helps clean the teeth?). So maybe I'll step up my teeth-brushing game to compensate.


Weruva is the lowest in fat compared to any can food on the market and that is a fact.
My malt went from 12.6 pounds to 10.2 pounds and my vet was very impressed with the weight loss. Since it is so low in fat you can always add extra meat protein like ground turkey or beef if you want.


----------



## RudyRoo (Jun 24, 2011)

LamborghiniGirl said:


> I know! Add some chicken stock and it looks like a stew I would eat :HistericalSmiley:
> 
> I guess that was my concern-- that it looked *too* good, and that maybe it was too fatty or something. But this discussion has put my mind at ease. Especially since it is helping her gain some weight before the spay next month, I will stick with Weruva.
> 
> *When I met with the vet yesterday, her only concern was that an all-wet food diet could be bad for her teeth (I guess kibble helps clean the teeth?). So maybe I'll step up my teeth-brushing game to compensate.*


I think the opinion about this has somewhat changed in recent years, so a vet's opinion on the all wet food question will vary depending on who you ask. Some say it can leave bacteria on the teeth, and others say it's fine. I've also read that kibble helps clean the teeth, and I've read that that's a myth. I'm so confused! Either way, teeth brushing if the best if they will let you! Rudy is so well behaved for grooming and hygiene but will absolutely not let me near his teeth. 

Isn't it a good feeling when you know you are giving your baby something they really enjoy that is also good for them!? Glad Misto is thriving on the Weruva!


----------

